# Wonder Woman 1984 - SuperHans Returns



## SterlingArcher

Wonderful news. But are you officially putting the SuperHans T-shirt back on?

http://collider.com/hans-zimmer-wonder-woman-1984/


----------



## dcoscina

Yes I read this on FSM forum where the predictable bitching ensued so I’m here to revel in the good news with like minded folks. I feel that HZ has been probing new avenues these past few years and I’m very interested in hearing how he expands upon his signature cello theme for WW. 

Now of course the music direction will depend on the dictate of the filmmaker Patty Jenkins but she seemed to let RGW’s music play a key role in the first film so that bodes well for the score to the sequel


----------



## dcoscina

Might I suggest changing the thread title to Wonder Woman sequel to be scored by HZ? It’s a little less cryptic


----------



## NoamL

So after BVS -> JL -> WW does this count as composer continuity or composer discontinuity?


----------



## MarcelM

i like it! my son loves the super hero movies and i do love the soundtracks


----------



## kurtvanzo

I like HZ. But can’t help to feel bad for the first composer. Imagine scoring a big film, having it hit number one with such accolades. Everyone is invited back for number 2!... Except you.

He did a great job, and HZ’s theme helped where it was used, it just always hurts not to get the sequels (unless it was a real pain for him to do- personality or time wise).

I guess at least he’s being replaced by an honorable pro, rather than a twenty something newbie.


----------



## Mornats

No matter how high I was in my game I doubt I'd ever be upset being replaced by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Parsifal666

I wonder if HZ retired temporarily from superhero stuff because the well had run a little dry. I personally thought B vs S (except the WW part) and Amazing Spider-man bore that out (and this is coming from a HUGE fan of Man of Steel and Dark Knight Rises).


----------



## Zhao Shen

Parsifal666 said:


> I wonder if HZ retired temporarily from superhero stuff because the well had run a little dry. I personally thought B vs S (except the WW part) and Amazing Spider-man bore that out (and this is coming from a HUGE fan of Man of Steel and Dark Knight Rises).



I was pretty upset that Horner couldn't continue for The Amazing Spider-Man 2, he did such a fantastic job in the first score, and it was all tossed out for... whatever you want to call the TASM2 score.


----------



## NoamL

Zhao Shen said:


> whatever you want to call the TASM2 score.



The only creative part of the movie?  I think the score gives a much better arc for Jaimie Foxx's character than the script does.


----------



## Parsifal666

NoamL said:


> The only creative part of the movie?  I think the score gives a much better arc for Jaimie Foxx's character than the script does.



I did like the first ASM and score. Foxx in 2 was really good, but I just couldn't get into it.

I liked Homecoming quite a bit better than ASM 2 from all perspectives. Tom Holland just got a wee bit too whiny for me though.


----------



## jneebz

Zhao Shen said:


> I was pretty upset that Horner couldn't continue for The Amazing Spider-Man 2, he did such a fantastic job in the first score, and it was all tossed out for... whatever you want to call the TASM2 score.


Pretty sure he just backed out because he didn't like the film?


----------



## KEM

I'm stoked for this.


----------



## jononotbono

Can't wait for this!


----------



## chimuelo

Please tell me favorite sex symbol is still in it.
I’m handcicapped by immaturity, can’t deny it.
But Gadots Voice is even sexy.
I even scored a 7 dollar SSD Hot Spare carry case from WalMart.
Love her Triple 9 Poster too.
She makes me feverish...


----------



## Drundfunk

Don't know why they're changing the composer since Ruper Gregson-Williams did a fantastic job for the first movie in my opinion, so I guess it's probably due to scheduling problems. Either way I'm looking forward to the film and I hope it will be as dark and gritty as MoS and BvS and Hans scores it as epic as those two films.


----------



## asherpope

If only Super Hans was scoring it. There would be palpable sense of dread. The longer the note, the more dread.


----------



## Consona

Drundfunk said:


> Either way I'm looking forward to the film and I hope it will be as dark and gritty as MoS and BvS and Hans scores it as epic as those two films.


As much as I'd love that, it's 1) set in '80s and 2) produced in the era when WB is scared of another gritty CB film, so... :/


----------



## MA-Simon

chimuelo said:


> Gadots Voice is even sexy.


----------



## chimuelo

That’s whispering Voice is not the emotional voice I was speaking of.
Women on one side of my family are from the Mediterranean. Every one of them, and most of the men have that rough sound when excited or angered.
Like Pantangelli from The Godfather. When he was trying to direct the musicians at the gig in Lake Tahoe, he was frustrated, then they broke into pop goes the weasel and really hacked him off.
That kind of voice.
But it isn’t sexy listening to the men, just the women.


----------



## Drundfunk

Consona said:


> As much as I'd love that, it's 1) set in '80s and 2) produced in the era when WB is scared of another gritty CB film, so... :/


1) Set in the 80s....I smell an oldschool Hans Zimmer synth score . 2) Well one can hope since Justice League was just really horrible since it tried to be a Marvel movie. But yeah I don't have much hope either. Wonder Woman was fantastic tho


----------



## Consona

I did not like Wonder Woman that much, I thought MoS and BvS were far superior, WW was just another ok superhero flick, nothing outstanding to me. Man of Steel is one of my all time fave films, BvS is just an apparition from another space and time, love that film to pieces, so mesmerizing something like that could exist in the blockbuster comicbook films genre. What I loved about DCEU was the Snyder's vision, now I think those new films could be really good, but that something extra that brought it onto totally another level I was interested in is not present anymore.

80s synth score's gonna be refreshing, hope Hans will bring back some musicality rather than making it sound-designy like BR2049 or Dunkirk. And I hope we'll hear some good 80s progressions and chords.

Something like this. 


Anyway, I'm so glad Hans is back scoring WB/DC films, his Man of Steel soundtrack was the bomb. He's not using the golden era approach, I'd be really curious how would have the soundtrack approached like that sounded, but the entire feel, the sound palette, otherworldliness of kryptonian soundscapes and synths, vibrant fields of steel guitars, the grandeur that fitted Snyder’s larger than life touching and epic visuals exceptionally, and importantly the number of great memorable themes… I’m so glad it was Man of Steel that got a soundtrack like this and not some forgettable just another film in some endless cinematic telenovela series. All the other films and franchises can only wish they had things like Look To the Starts, Flight, If You Love These People or What Are You Going To Do When You Are Not Saving the World? in them.


@Rctec






Oh maaaaan, the only thing I truly want is Snyder's Justice League.


----------



## Consona

Spoiler


----------



## NoamL

Wow. That's terrible.

The score is doing the right thing given the artistic direction of the film.... but...

(BTW for anyone who says Gal Gadot can act... check out Gal Gadot ADR'ing Gal Gadot's single line in this scene!)


----------



## SvenE

Soundtrack is out and my first impression is really positive (old school orchestral with big strings, brass and choir in a modern mix).


----------



## Jetzer

Totally loving it! It's sounds so fresh. 

Dig this one:


----------



## MauroPantin

Given how well HZ handles synths I think that a movie set in 1984 is going to be awesome. Looking forward to those gated verbs!

That is, unless the 1984 is not in the literal sense and the movie ends up being in 2020 with a final battle that consists of Wonder Woman vs Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## AEF

Jetzer said:


> Totally loving it! It's sounds so fresh.
> 
> Dig this one:




Sounds like they wanted a Silvestri or Elfman vibe. Interesting to hear Hans in this style!


----------



## jononotbono

Very much looking forward to watching this. It's released on Christmas day right?


----------



## Jetzer

jononotbono said:


> Very much looking forward to watching this. It's released on Christmas day right?



I think so, yes. Around here cinema's are closed again till at least mid-January though, will maybe catch it a bit later. Or just go for the digital release.


----------



## jononotbono

Jetzer said:


> I think so, yes. Around here cinema's are closed again till at least mid-January though, will maybe catch it a bit later. Or just go for the digital release.



I'll just watch it when released digitally. Speaking of which, I think Tenet has finally been released. Still haven't seen that and shame I couldn't see in the cinema but such is life.


----------



## reborn579

SvenE said:


> Soundtrack is out and my first impression is really positive (old school orchestral with big strings, brass and choir in a modern mix).


i was expecting something in the lines of 'batman v superman' - big epic sound. but yes, like you said, it's very old school - sometimes it really sounds like john williams. it really took me by surprise. the score has a lot of nuance and sensitivity. and that last bonus track - what a suite.

i don't remember listening to something so _classical_ from mr zimmer. i must admit, i am quite impressed :D


----------



## StefanoM

Hans has been always a Big genius to me with an amazing sensibility for the picture.

In this case.... we are talking of a "female" Hero. And this soundtrack is absolutely perfect.

When the movie needs of big and Epic sound Hans does it...

When the movie needs something else... Hans does it..

and does it always in an amazing way IMHO


----------



## AllanH

Wonder Woman 1984 is really an incredible score. I didn't realize that the OST had been released prior to the movie. I have been enjoying the OST the last few days, and I think this is HZ's most impressive score to date. I am really looking forward to see the score in context.


----------



## Consona

Maaan, I loved this film! 
Some people are surprised when I say that, because my fave DCEU films are Man of Steel and Batman v Superman (a.k.a. those "dark" brooding serious films ), and that mall scene really is cringy and whatnot, but overall... it was really nice and the finale was amazing. I was crying the whole time. 

Nice work there, mr HZ.


----------



## storyteller

I bet he had fun with this one. I liked the score a lot, but I thought it fit better in context with the movie than as a stand alone. Fun movie too!


----------



## reborn579

did you guys notice that the flight scene actually has john murphy's famous song 'adagio in d minor', from sunshine? somehow it fits into the film, but i wonder if that's a leftover from the temp music that they just decided to stick with. 
it definitely caught me by surprise there


----------

